# Contest on my website :D



## Ant Long (Jun 5, 2004)

Send me your best pic of stores, restaurants or bridges, or anything lighted in that respect at night and win some money  . $10 per winner, 5 winners for this contest. More people that join in the better the prizes will be for future contests. Thanks. 
www.AntLong.com


----------

